# My Virtual Santa DVD made in on England TV Show



## JonHyers (Jul 9, 2011)

I know for sure that England is getting more receptive to ideas from the USA, I was notified by a guy in England, that a family had been featured on a news show, called Kings of Christmas Lights. The trailer for their show is below and has about 2 seconds brief glimpse of my Virtual Santa. These guys really did a nice job on their house.






Unfortunately - the UK BLOCKS access to the actual show which is posted on the TV Studios web site, so I can't see nor share the show. But what happened really is this. I got a phone call from Scotland from a Guy named Gary, Mid November who'd seen another persons house on the news with the Santa Projection on their window. He went searching Google and found me, and bought it. Then a few weeks later, orders start pouring in on paypal for that DVD, and I then find out a Documentary Show called Kings Of Christmas discussed Video Projection Effects and the Santa someone was using.

Then I got a dozen emails, and phone calls from UK'rs and Irish folks who wanted to express their opinion that their countries are loving that kind of video effect, and furthermore look to "America" as they say, for ideas. This Gary called me 4 times just to talk, turns out he's a banker, and wants to try to help make Scotland more aware of US Holiday Products. So maybe in time I can make some connections for the Haunt Industry there. I sure didn't see this one coming.

I've been in touch with the Producer of the show, and am working at talking them into doing a similar show for Halloween. I should mention that what I did read about the show [remember I could not watch it], but the newspaper reviews commented a few times about THE AMERICAN INFLUENCE ON THE HOLIDAY DECORATING TRENDS, so hopefully they will decide to do a story on Halloween in the UK as well...... Kind of cool I think.

JON HYERS


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

*I'm impressed.*

Congrats!


----------

